

Kickstarter Projects Worth Paying Attention to - CowboyRobot
http://www.informationweek.com/byte/news/radio/personal-tech/232900598

======
senthilnayagam
Everyone project listed is a iPhone / iPad based, maybe by not producing every
possible accessory Apple is leaving a big market for Accessory just like for
apps

